# What frustrates you about the Driver app? How can Lyft make it better?



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Hello lovely folks of this sub,

I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.

I would love to understand how you feel about the current state of the Drivers app today - how do you identify the best times and places to drive? In choosing when/where to drive, is your goal primarily to maximize earnings or there are also other factors at play? And how satisfied/not satisfied are you with the real-time indicators of earnings potential?

Please feel free to share how you are NOT satisfied with it. No need to be hold back.

How does it compare to Uber / Doordash / other apps?

Note: I do not work for Lyft so you are welcome to give brutally honest comments here. I will be having a meeting with them soon (including some high up). Unfortunately, I can't do anything about the base rate / driver pay. however, I can do something about the app.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't drive lyft and hate them. I did a few trips this morons and keep switching trips on me. F***k them.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I love it,we treat you like dirt but how can we make it better.lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

OK , instead of hating on them.

My Insurance has been updated yet the App still asks me for input. This has happened like three years ago. Now it's doing it again.
The volume of the in coming ping request is bearly heard. HOW MANY TIMES HAVE I MISSED REQUESTS AND YET I GET PENALIZED FOR A MISSED REQUEST THAT IS YOUR PROBLEM !!! I've complained and get the same bullshit reply try this and that. It's been going on for almost four years now.

Tell us if there is a bonus on the incoming stacked request window, and make that window bigger.
Speaking of windows, make the map windows bigger !!! We do not need to see. "Weekly Goals" NOR "Stay Gold" I know for a fact that you guys have a lawsuit pending because a driver was trying to see your small map and rear ended another , on the way to a pick up.

Lower the driver score in such a way that you don't need 90% acceptance rating to see how many minutes the trip is or the direction the trip is going !!! See missed requests above.

Anything else you would like me to Add ? 👎 Or do you secertly work for Uber ?


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> OK , instead of hating on them.
> 
> My Insurance has been updated yet the App still asks me for input. This has happened like three years ago. Now it's doing it again.
> The volume of the in coming ping request is bearly heard. HOW MANY TIMES HAVE I MISSED REQUESTS AND YET I GET PENALIZED FOR A MISSED REQUEST THAT IS YOUR PROBLEM !!! I've complained and get the same bullshit reply try this and that. It's been going on for almost four years now.
> ...


Thank you for the detailed feedback! Please feel free to add more. Interesting re the bonus on stacked request. I think that shouldn't be difficult to change. And I'm neither working for Uber nor Lyft so you don't have to hesitate to be blunt.

So if you don't have 90% acceptance rate right now, you can't see the minutes / direction of the incoming trip request? Does Uber or Doordash do something similar?


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Tnasty said:


> I love it,we treat you like dirt but how can we make it better.lol


Why do you feel like Lyft is treating you like dirt? Do other apps treat you better? If so, how?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

ShylyAdmired said:


> So if you don't have 90% acceptance rate right now, you can't see the minutes / direction of the incoming trip request? Does Uber or Doordash do something similar?


Don't know about UE or DD.

Actually its a combination of an individuals drivers score, which includes points to obtain a Gold status which resets every 3 months. And then a driver is gifted an extra use of a destintion filter. We use to get 6 of them. I would be good with 4 uses with NO penalties.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lyft App need to STOP switich Driver without driver getting a new ride, it's BS.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The biggest gripe I have with the app regards XL rides. Multiple times a week I show up for an X request to find 4 to six passengers waiting. They get in the car (I am XL) right away. I have to tell them that their options are:
1. To let three people ride and request another ride
2. To cancel and request XL
3. I can take three at a time and loop until everyone is delivered. 
I see this happen 6 to 12 times a weekend. Often they are pissed and call a cab instead. I am just one driver. If you multiply this by how many XL drivers there are this is a serious amount of lost income. Saving this lost income should get you a significant bonus. 

The problem comes in with option 2. If they cancel to upgrade either I get another ping or they get another driver. In either case I have to kick them out of the car and they swear at me. This is a very bad customer experience. They swear more when they figure out they have to pay a cancel fee. 

Pax (or driver) need a way to upgrade from X to XL without canceling IF the vehicle they are matched with is XL. If they could do this everyone would be happier and much less time would be wasted. 

Alternatively if the app forced the customer to choose the number of riders and the appropriate ride class was selected it would help. Remember that some customers prefer XL even with only 1 rider. 
At a bare minimum label the number of allowed riders per mode better, though I doubt that will help much. 
Please let me know if you require further explanation.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Earnings potential graphs are meaningless for me. I drive in a small market contained within "Greater Minnesota "
The busy/potential graphs are based on traffic in St. Cloud which is meaningless here. 
As an aside streaks and bonuses are also calculated on St. Cloud data which results in offers that are not Germaine to this area. Our busy times are greatly different from St. Cloud busy times. 
More granularity in the data that is offered would make this much more meaningful. In other words use data from the town where the driver resides to generate the graphs rather than an amalgam of data from the entire market.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ShylyAdmired said:


> (unfortunately I can't do anything about the base rate / driver pay. however, I can do something about the app)


By far the biggest problem with the app is that it doesn't show the destination address during the ping and there's no way they'll let you change that.

Hiding the destination addresses during is the ultimate weapon Lyft and Uber use to keep driver pay rates at rock bottom levels.


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Why do you feel like Lyft is treating you like dirt? Do other apps treat you better? If so, how?


For one they under pay us a lot (to a point where drivers makes just enough to survive unless you drive 15 hours every day. They are taking way too much money from what the riders pay. I really not care about they cheap bonuses and steak I just want they double they rate card for the drivers and give us back the surges (everybody knows they still having surges with multiplier for the riders but giving us a fraction of that today). Here an example happened to me few weeks ago. For about 25 mile ride I got paid 33$ (include a cheap bonus). The rider paid 93$. Do you think it's fair ?
I don't understand when it's very busy i'm receiving tons of requests that are +10 miles away (often have to pay a toll to pick up) from me. It kills my acceptance rate (when I don't accept those requests) then I'm losing the gold status pretty fast then I'm not able to see rides information before to accept trips anymore.
On doordash and grubhub at least they show important info about the trips before to accept it. Info such as how much the trip will pay me (they even tell if customer left a tip or not) how many miles the restaurant is from me and distance from restaurant to the drop off address. Name of the business to pick up the items. Drivers don't need to have a special status (like being a gold member) to have access to those details.
2 weeks ago I found myself (riders with with me inside the car) in middle of a shooting in san francisco. An other car hit my car just to try to get away from the shooting. Now I've been waiting for about 2 weeks to get back my car fixed until today. I'm lucky because I have other source of income that have nothing to do with rideshare. If I didn't have this extra source of income, I'll be probably on the street today. With lyft I just make enough to live day to day just because lyft is greedy.
At the end of the day if they double the rate card for the drivers and give us back the old surge I will not care about knowing info trip in advance and I'll be way more friendly/professional with the riders, this last year I've been working way more with food deliveries because it pays way better and require way less maintenance for the car.
But lyft already knows that. They did it on purpose to make more profit for them. They are exploiting us because they can do it, nobody will punish them. I don't expect you to change things though


----------



## Noentry (11 mo ago)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


A huge gulf between drivers, passengers, management.
Until you strive to close that gap nothing changes.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> The biggest gripe I have with the app regards XL rides. Multiple times a week I show up for an X request to find 4 to six passengers waiting. They get in the car (I am XL) right away. I have to tell them that their options are:
> 1. To let three people ride and request another ride
> 2. To cancel and request XL
> 3. I can take three at a time and loop until everyone is delivered.
> ...


I'm confused, if you are an XL, why are you only taking 3 people? The 3 person limit applies to basic rides not XL, I have 3 different friends in my market who do XL and regularly still take 5 riders and leave the passenger seat empty.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


I do primarily Lyft simply because in the past I was treated better by Lyft than Uber, but honestly, both companies suck. The changes that should be made:
1. Raise driver pay by at least 50%, you're charging pax $100 for a ride and paying drivers $35 or $40, that's insane, I have a screenshot of a ride from Thanksgiving, pax was charged $125.60 from Denver Airport to Longmont, I was paid $55.80 with tolls. Drivers are responsible for everything, and you're paying us like you're responsible for everything

2. Eliminate reroutes, it get's ridiculous, recently had a trip, pax was 9 minutes away, half way there on the interstate, I was rerouted to a different rider 9 minutes the opposite direction, which by the time I got to an exit, and got back on the highway, it was now 13 minutes away, rider was not happy. Do you expect us to make a U-turn in the middle of the interstate? 

3. Bring back full cancellations, stop with this adjustable cancellation fees


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Earnings potential graphs are meaningless for me. I drive in a small market contained within "Greater Minnesota "
> The busy/potential graphs are based on traffic in St. Cloud which is meaningless here.
> As an aside streaks and bonuses are also calculated on St. Cloud data which results in offers that are not Germaine to this area. Our busy times are greatly different from St. Cloud busy times.
> More granularity in the data that is offered would make this much more meaningful. In other words use data from the town where the driver resides to generate the graphs rather than an amalgam of data from the entire market.


This is very insightful - thank you. I was not aware that these earnings potential charts are not calculated to be local enough.

So the streaks and bonuses were sent to you (email? push notifications?) but ultimately not applicable to you unless you go drive in St Cloud?


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> The biggest gripe I have with the app regards XL rides. Multiple times a week I show up for an X request to find 4 to six passengers waiting. They get in the car (I am XL) right away. I have to tell them that their options are:
> 1. To let three people ride and request another ride
> 2. To cancel and request XL
> 3. I can take three at a time and loop until everyone is delivered.
> ...


Wow pretty interesting that this happens 6-12 times a weekend. Do you think it was due to the PAX being confused by the app and wasn't aware of the PAX limit of three for X? Or they just wanted to be cheap and hoped to find a driver who would show up in an XL and let them do this? 

Very good suggestion re: having customer choose number of people, as well as the possibility for XL preference even with just one (I used to do my move across the city and just used XL to move my luggages).


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Frontier Guy said:


> I do primarily Lyft simply because in the past I was treated better by Lyft than Uber, but honestly, both companies suck. The changes that should be made:
> 1. Raise driver pay by at least 50%, you're charging pax $100 for a ride and paying drivers $35 or $40, that's insane, I have a screenshot of a ride from Thanksgiving, pax was charged $125.60 from Denver Airport to Longmont, I was paid $55.80 with tolls. Drivers are responsible for everything, and you're paying us like you're responsible for everything
> 
> 2. Eliminate reroutes, it get's ridiculous, recently had a trip, pax was 9 minutes away, half way there on the interstate, I was rerouted to a different rider 9 minutes the opposite direction, which by the time I got to an exit, and got back on the highway, it was now 13 minutes away, rider was not happy. Do you expect us to make a U-turn in the middle of the interstate?
> ...


for #2 - could you elaborate a bit more about what happens when the re-route happens? Was the app just deciding that a new route was better? You were still being matched to the same PAX correct? Did you get compensated extra for the increase in pick up time?

for #3 - do you mind talking a bit more about adjustable cancellation fees? This is for pax cancelling right? How do adjustable cancellation fees differ from full cancellations? Pax do not necessary pay when they cancel but are charged smaller amount depending on circumstances?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Here's a list of improvements I'd like to see in the Lyft driver app:

I want to be able to adjust my existing Destination Filter while I'm on a ride (ie. extend the time of desired destination arrival). At the very least, I'd like to adjust it while stopped at a stoplight.
Show me my current day earnings while I'm on a ride.
Show me the duration and direction of the next ride put into my queue while I'm on an existing ride. (of course assuming that I'm at 90% acceptance rate).
Fix the new surge map. When I hit the fringe of a surge zone, I'm not given a locked in bonus. I need to get deeper into the zone to get the bonus. As far as I'm concerned, if I'm in a colored zone, I should get a bonus, no matter how lightly colored the zone is.
Stop the rerouting to a new passenger while I'm on my way to pick one up. In some cases, the new rider is further away than the original rider. Also, I've had instances of being rerouted to a new rider twice after accepting a ride.

If you can do anything about the rider app, please make it MUCH more clear to them that 3 is the max number of riders, and NO riders in the front. Also, more clear that stops are 3 minutes, and that the driver WILL leave after 3 minutes.

Finally, the overall technical performance and design of Lyft's driver app is MUCH better than Uber's driver app.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

My biggest frustration is that everything is hidden while you are on a ride or are going to pick someone up (I guess they call this “booked time”). So when I’m getting stacked pings, I never get to see:

1. Streak status - what number in the streak am I on? 1,2, 3 etc. After doing consecutive streaks, with stacked pings, I lose track, especially when I cross streak start and end times.

2. Next ride status. If I’m not stopped for at least 10 seconds, I can’t tell if the next ride has been removed or where the pickup is. As we know Lyft is famous for taking stacked rides away without notification.

3. Pay status. I could be going for hours with stacked pings and never get to see what my earnings are.

4. Stacked pings don’t give enough information. Rider info, long ride indicator.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What is the National Gas Price Average and How Does Illinois Compare? Here's a Chart


As gas prices continue to soar nationwide, where does the national average stand and how does Illinois’ rate compare?




www.nbcchicago.com





Base rates are the biggest problem.

I havn't driven lyft since july.

I get 358% more in the taxi then I do for lyft.

_358% more._

I drive 30 minutes to pick up a taxi then drive 20 minutes to the tourist part of town.

I literally pay _$150 a DAY_ to rent a taxi because the rates lyft pay are such crap.

uber to but you specifically asked about lyft...


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Atavar said:


> The biggest gripe I have with the app regards XL rides. Multiple times a week I show up for an X request to find 4 to six passengers waiting. They get in the car (I am XL) right away. I have to tell them that their options are:
> 1. To let three people ride and request another ride
> 2. To cancel and request XL
> 3. I can take three at a time and loop until everyone is delivered.
> ...


Currently to switch between "all rides" and "XL only" means tapping the screen 5 or 6 times. Ridiculous for a company supposedly committed to safety.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Currently to switch between "all rides" and "XL only" means tapping the screen 5 or 6 times. Ridiculous for a company supposedly committed to safety.


That's assuming they let you take only XL pings. In my area or my account, under ride types, they will only give me "All ride types". I have tried to get an XL only option but they have refused on multiple occasions. If I take an regular ride from them and show up to more than 3 pax, I tell them to screw off because I can't adjust the fare to XL like you can on Uber (not that that works well either). 

I have no interest in giving those thieving bastards any feedback for free.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Seems to me a couple of things asked for, would it not cause one to be distracted enough to cause one to rear end another car.
Ever wonder what there Stats are for drivers rear ending another ? While distracked by the App. Would you kindly leak that info ?

Also funny thing, has everyone seen that AllState commercial, where Mayham is dancing on the side walk distracting drivers, then one rear ends a Garbage truck. Now turn Mayham into the Lyft App. And the INS Co I've had to deal with is All State. SMH...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> I'm confused, if you are an XL, why are you only taking 3 people? The 3 person limit applies to basic rides not XL, I have 3 different friends in my market who do XL and regularly still take 5 riders and leave the passenger seat empty.


I am only taking 3 people because they only requested X. They did not request XL. If I’m not getting paid for more pax they don’t get to take more pax. 
in my market Lyft sends me X and XL requests both. I do not have the option of XL only. 
If they request XL I can actually take six pax in the 2nd and 3rd row seating. My vehicle has eight seat belts.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ShylyAdmired said:


> This is very insightful - thank you. I was not aware that these earnings potential charts are not calculated to be local enough.
> 
> So the streaks and bonuses were sent to you (email? push notifications?) but ultimately not applicable to you unless you go drive in St Cloud?


I am still eligible for them, but the times of day are relevant to St Cloud, not my area.
For example I frequently see streaks at 3am, 5am and 7am. We get zero requests at those times. driving then would be time and gas wasted.
The traffic patterns are different.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Wow pretty interesting that this happens 6-12 times a weekend. Do you think it was due to the PAX being confused by the app and wasn't aware of the PAX limit of three for X? Or they just wanted to be cheap and hoped to find a driver who would show up in an XL and let them do this?
> 
> Very good suggestion re: having customer choose number of people, as well as the possibility for XL preference even with just one (I used to do my move across the city and just used XL to move my luggages).


I think it happens for two reasons. The passenger count restrictions are not spelled out clearly in the app, and the pax are cheap and trying to scam me to save $2.
The best solution would be if passenger could change Ride mode from X to XL after driver arrives (if vehicle is XL) but before passenger is “picked up” in the app.
I truly pray you get this fixed. 
I have a few regulars that pick XL even if only one or two pax just to get a roomier vehicle. One in particular because she does not fit in a sedan (she is 450+ lbs).


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Allow drivers to choose the trip types(X,XL,Select, etc) that they want (like Uber does). Show pickup and dropoff locations at time of request. Show expected time to complete trip and expected earnings at the time of request. Do not switch riders on the driver, do not automatically add passengers to current trip. Reinstate no show pay of at least $5, more on long pickups. Quit with the annoying emails about acceptance rates. Force passengers to use a picture of themselves and their real name on the app prior to ordering a ride. Show number of passengers at request time.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Wow pretty interesting that this happens 6-12 times a weekend. Do you think it was due to the PAX being confused by the app and wasn't aware of the PAX limit of three for X? Or they just wanted to be cheap and hoped to find a driver who would show up in an XL and let them do this?
> 
> Very good suggestion re: having customer choose number of people, as well as the possibility for XL preference even with just one (I used to do my move across the city and just used XL to move my luggages).


If you do opt to make the customer choose number of passengers force them to pick a number or default to six. 
Having a default of one would be the same as not having to specify.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

ShylyAdmired said:


> for #2 - could you elaborate a bit more about what happens when the re-route happens? Was the app just deciding that a new route was better? You were still being matched to the same PAX correct? Did you get compensated extra for the increase in pick up time?
> 
> for #3 - do you mind talking a bit more about adjustable cancellation fees? This is for pax cancelling right? How do adjustable cancellation fees differ from full cancellations? Pax do not necessary pay when they cancel but are charged smaller amount depending on circumstances?


#2: once I accept a trip, that's the trip I'm doing, stop assigning me a different rider, this frustrates drivers and riders. Example: Last weekend, snow/ice storm, get a ride request, rider calls me and tells me there's a security gate, here's the code. I tell her I'll see her in 5, within seconds, I'm assigned a different passenger and the prior rider is now assigned a new driver, and most likely she'll get a text or a call from a frustrated driver at her security gate. Same day, get a ride request, heavy traffic, sitting at a traffic light to make a left turn, in the middle of my left turn, the app updates, Lyft has now assigned me a different rider. I refused it and cancelled that ride, as there was no humanly possible way I could make a U-turn for at least 6 blocks, and then drive back 10 minutes the way I just came. Pay attention, gas is $5.00/gallon, we already lose money on 90% of rides, stop making it 100% of rides.

#3: Bring back the flat $5.00 cancel fees for regular rides and $10 cancel for scheduled rides. Two recent examples, I'm finishing a ride, Lyft assigns me an extra ride, cool, it's 8 minutes away from my drop-off, which is still 4 minutes away. I drop off my rider, app updates, I head to the new rider, I get five blocks and the rider cancelled. Lyft paid me $2.00. That's an insult. Few days earlier, 3 am, get a ride request, I'm enroute to pick up the rider, 11 minutes away, half way there, rider cancels, Lyft paid me $2.15. Meanwhile, you're still charging the rider $10 for a cancel.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> I am only taking 3 people because they only requested X. They did not request XL. If I’m not getting paid for more pax they don’t get to take more pax.
> in my market Lyft sends me X and XL requests both. I do not have the option of XL only.
> If they request XL I can actually take six pax in the 2nd and 3rd row seating. My vehicle has eight seat belts.


While I see your point, you're being nitpicky and probably pissing off a lot of riders


----------



## pbelcomp (Jun 24, 2020)

I use Android Auto and navigate on the car screen.

While navigating with the car screen, the Lyft app still shows the route and the yellow marker for the passenger that you are picking up.

Unfortunately, the map on the phone is fixed, with North to the top of the screen.

I want to be able to have the map rotate, so that the top of the phone is the current direction that I am driving.

The Uber app does this, I can press the direction arrow in the bottom corner and switch between a fixed view and the rotating as i drive view.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Please feel free to share how you are NOT satisfied with it.





ShylyAdmired said:


> Did you get compensated extra for the increase in pick up time?


😆 🤣 😂 

.05 miles or 18 miles to pick up, we get the same. $0.00 . 

Why does lyft feel the need to hide our available driving time left and how long we've been offline / until the timer resets? It's like god damn kindergarten. Uber has the info in app. It can't be that hard to implement. Why do they keep it a secret? So fing stupid









Also, why does the damn lyft driver app revert to daytime view when I log off. Say I do an uber ride, I log off lyft. Finish my uber ride, pull away into traffic, remember that I logged off lyft. 

I open the lyft app and get a Fing flash of white, every God damn time. It blinds me. Someone is going to die. It's dangerous. 

The pax app switches to night mode flawlessly with my phone's setting. Why does the comfort of pax mean more than our safety?











Why do we not get the long trip notification and other info on stacked trips? 

I cancel every stacked trip, if in not on a consecutive trip bonus, out of spite. I want until just before I drop of my current pax, on purpose. Out of spite.

Got one yesterday, was an airport drop and airport pick up. Got the stacked request 15- 20 minutes out. Got to the airport, dropped off my pax, canceled the stacked ride then ended my trip. 

I'd probably go ahead and cancel right away if it wasn't such a pain in the ass to do while driving.. plus, we don't want lyft having to tell me I touch my phone too kuch while driving. I'm sure pax don't mind the extra wait.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't fix the app. Fix the business model. Uber and Lyft has continually taken more of the pie and leaving crumbs for the drivers.

As history has shown, the quickest way for your to understand of what needs to be fixed is to have your entire team sign up to drive for Uber.

Then drive people around. Not the gimmicky way these CEOs have done and do a couple of rides for the camera. Drive for a month and invest a 4 hour period of driving a week.

I recommend Uber as they are far superior when it comes to technology and user experience and historically Lyft has just followed Uber lead.

Here is a game changer for drivers. Build the app around making the driver as most efficient as possible. The current model and technology is built around making the customer experience as efficient as possible.

Drivers simply want to make as much money as possible consistently and that includes dead miles. Less miles means more profit for a driver. This solves the problem on both driver and rider side.

An ideal day would be wake up at 4am. Login at 4:05 while I take a shower so the first reservation locks in. Pickup at 4:45am knowing the passenger (picked up last week) is prompt. Drop off at airport by 5:15 am. Head over to next pickup and drop off at airport.

If the rest of time I plan to drive were Reservations with on demand requests to fill in the gaps, I would drive 8-10 hours a day if $300 was guaranteed before tip and I think it's achievable.

If the algorithm was built for the driver efficiency, this would be a game changer.

And for the sake of these companies calling them technology companies to skirt tax and labor laws, who can tell me what is wrong with the picture below?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> While I see your point, you're being nitpicky and probably pissing off a lot of riders


I should let them ride for free? How about you start picking up bums and giving them free rides. Or next time a pax requests a stop just complete the ride at the stop and take them the rest of the way for free.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Why do you feel like Lyft is treating you like dirt? Do other apps treat you better? If so, how?


Even uber doesn't give your jobs away!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

justaGoober said:


> My biggest frustration is that everything is hidden while you are on a ride or are going to pick someone up (I guess they call this “booked time”). So when I’m getting stacked pings, I never get to see:
> 
> 1. Streak status - what number in the streak am I on? 1,2, 3 etc. After doing consecutive streaks, with stacked pings, I lose track, especially when I cross streak start and end times.
> 
> ...


I didn't take this post seriously, and your reply did!My complaint is they have asked this stuff before and have heard it before but ignore all they hear!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Atavar said:


> I should let them ride for free? How about you start picking up bums and giving them free rides. Or next time a pax requests a stop just complete the ride at the stop and take them the rest of the way for free.


You have a vehicle capable of handling 4 people, within the confines of covid restrictions, the rate you are paid is the same whether it's 3 people or 4 people.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> You have a vehicle capable of handling 4 people, within the confines of covid restrictions, the rate you are paid is the same whether it's 3 people or 4 people.


No, you're wrong. 1-3 pax is the same rate. 4-6 pax is a higher rate. In pre covid times it was 1-4. Should he take 6 on an X request just because he can?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Make the pax specify the number of riders when ordering the ride. The screen the pax sees that confirms the ordered ride should have this number displayed in a huge ****ing font -- it should take up half the screen. Give drivers the ability to report if the pax tried to exceed this number, and, if the driver went ahead and did the ride for the correct number, any negative rating the pax gives is deemed presumptively retaliatory and does not count toward the driver's overall rating.

Let me send a message to the pax that I compose, at any time.

Let me edit the destination filter at any time.

Let me access app settings at any time.

Let me access and cancel queued rides at any time.

Hire a barefoot 8 year old coder in a hut with a dirt floor in a third world country to fix the monumentally complicated issue of making the app go into night mode when it starts getting dark outside and back into regular mode when it starts getting light outside. This will probably take him/her the better part of an hour.

Let me opt out of auto-queued rides instead of having to remember to tap "last ride" every single freaking time. And let me access this toggle at any time.

When a pax cancels, the app should flash, or make a loud noise, or otherwise do something to make me immediately aware that the ride has been cancelled.

Switcheroos should be drastically reduced. If you can send me to a different pax who is a minute away, instead of the 5 or 10 that the initial pax is, fine. Otherwise, stop screwing around with me.

For Gold or Platinum drivers, give us the same upfront trip info for auto-queued or switcheroo rides that we get for normal rides. It's total bullshit that we have to worry about accepting a ten minute northbound trip that gets switched to a forty minute southbound trip that we don't find out about until we've driven to the pax, and that we can't cancel without adverse impact on our Gold/Platinum status.

The destination filters can be edited, until suddenly they can't be, without warning and with no apparent rhyme or reason. Make it clear what we're allowed to do, and keep it consistent.

Stop trying to con me into going 15 or 20 minutes to pick someone up when there is someone else five minutes away from me. 

Let pax who are 15 or 20 minutes away from anywhere any sensible driver will go put a voluntary upfront bonus on a pickup. 100% of it should go to the driver.

Make the pax rating system actually useful: what we want to know is, does this pax tip or not? Let us input whether or not a cash tip was given, then combine this with system info about in-app tips to give an overall score.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> You have a vehicle capable of handling 4 people, within the confines of covid restrictions, the rate you are paid is the same whether it's 3 people or 4 people.


No, I get one rate for three people, another rate for 4 people. If I take a fourth person I am letting them ride for free. 
Try that in a taxi where they charge per head and per parcel.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

See the 3 and the 5?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Atavar said:


> See the 3 and the 5?
> View attachment 647815


Customer still order 3 when they have 4 people, just saying lol
Most drivers will take it anyways because no one would WASTE FUEL and refuse pick up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> As history has shown, the quickest way for your to understand of what needs to be fixed is to have your entire team sign up to drive for Uber.
> 
> Then drive people around. Not the gimmicky way these CEOs have done and do a couple of rides for the camera. Drive for a month and invest a 4 hour period of driving a week.


This ! Right here ^^^  For 90 days.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Customer still order 3 when they have 4 people, just saying lol
> Most drivers will take it anyways because no one would WASTE FUEL and refuse pick up.


I will refuse the pickup every time. It is the guys that take them anyway that are screwing the rest of us. We have to educate the customers and stop letting them mnipulate you.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Shill me baby!


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

pbelcomp said:


> I use Android Auto and navigate on the car screen.
> 
> While navigating with the car screen, the Lyft app still shows the route and the yellow marker for the passenger that you are picking up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. That doesn't seem that complicated to fix.


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> 😆 🤣 😂
> 
> .05 miles or 18 miles to pick up, we get the same. $0.00 .
> 
> ...


Thank you a ton for the detailed post - could you talk a bit more about "long trip notification"? Why would you like that? So that you know whether you are going to be spending a lot of time on it or not? Are long trips usually better or worse?

Stacked trip just means that Lyft is telling you there are people to pick up after you drop off the current pax right? When do they pop up usually? Very close to the end of your current trip, or not quite? 

What would it take for you to not cancel the 'stacked' request out of spite? More info of those requests? More filter? Are you penalized if you cancel the stacked ride?


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

#professoruber said:


> Don't fix the app. Fix the business model. Uber and Lyft has continually taken more of the pie and leaving crumbs for the drivers.
> 
> As history has shown, the quickest way for your to understand of what needs to be fixed is to have your entire team sign up to drive for Uber.
> 
> ...


Interesting screenshots! Does this happen a lot? Doesn't seem to make sense why one trip that is 2x longer (mile wise) would pay less, unless the second one is during peak/surge? Does the second one have worse traffic so they had to compensate you for the extra time?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Interesting screenshots! Does this happen a lot? Doesn't seem to make sense why one trip that is 2x longer (mile wise) would pay less, unless the second one is during peak/surge? Does the second one have worse traffic so they had to compensate you for the extra time?


Generally reservations don't have Surge (Left used to refer to their version of Surge as "Prime Time" or PT for short) on them.

I wholeheartedly agree with a lot of the suggestions here, especially in regards to stacked ping information. My #1 would definitely be the switcheroo. 

One pet peeve of mine I didn't see listed is the stealth cancellation when I'm enroute to a pickup.

I despise the Lyft in-app navigation so I have it set to open Google Maps in the Maps app. It minimizes or overlays the Lyft app so I don't see the Lyft app.

When I'm following Google Maps and I get close to pickup location I will swipe back to the Lyft app and discover the ride has been canceled. No notification, either audible or visual. Just POOF it's gone. VERY frustrating to drive unnecessarily. 

Another one, while minor, is that while I was logged online on Lyft driving, I was unable to order a ride for my then-girlfriend. I was running late on a trip (because I didn't know where the trip was going like a real independent contractor should) and was supposed to pick her up after she got off work. I thought "I'll order her a Lyft" and I got a message saying that because I was currently using the driver app I couldn't use the rider app. 

I guess the Einsteins at Lyft never considered that a driver would order a ride for someone else because, you know, they're working?

I ordered her an Uber because if I'd left her stranded I'd have been sleeping on the couch. 

If you can get the main concerns in this thread addressed you'll have members naming their kids after you.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Interesting screenshots! Does this happen a lot? Doesn't seem to make sense why one trip that is 2x longer (mile wise) would pay less, unless the second one is during peak/surge? Does the second one have worse traffic so they had to compensate you for the extra time?


The app is broke. They have this coded to calculate miles from my current app location.

This was a great trip.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Have we been catfished? The OP's followup questions seem to demonstrate an almost total lack of knowledge about the app and the driver experience.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> Have we been catfished? The OP's followup questions seem to demonstrate an almost total lack of knowledge about the app and the driver experience.


I personally don't care. Its probably Dara trying to get intel.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Grand Lake said:


> Have we been catfished? The OP's followup questions seem to demonstrate an almost total lack of knowledge about the app and the driver experience.


He's probably a Lyft dev, you might be right.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

That would explain his lack of knowledge. Lol


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Grand Lake said:


> Have we been catfished? The OP's followup questions seem to demonstrate an almost total lack of knowledge about the app and the driver experience.


Didn't he say he was consulting for Lyft? Maybe other clients? 

I agree that working as a driver for 4-6 hours a week for a month or two would give him get real-world experience.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Thank you a ton for the detailed post - could you talk a bit more about "long trip notification"? Why would you like that? So that you know whether you are going to be spending a lot of time on it or not? Are long trips usually better or worse?
> 
> Stacked trip just means that Lyft is telling you there are people to pick up after you drop off the current pax right? When do they pop up usually? Very close to the end of your current trip, or not quite?
> 
> What would it take for you to not cancel the 'stacked' request out of spite? More info of those requests? More filter? Are you penalized if you cancel the stacked ride?



A stacked trip is when they add on a trip while one is in progress. 

We get some info when we get a trip request. Also Their name & rating & profile picture if they so chose to have one. Pickup address, distance & time to pick up address. 30, 45 & 60 minute warnings meaning the trip is at least that many minutes long. 
On stacked trips, the ride just gets added and we get 0 info. It's just there,. In all fairness, we can set the app to last trip and we will not get trips added. Doing so isn't always ideal. 

You'll get mixed opinions on the long trips, some guys like them , some don't. For me. It depends where I am, and where they are going, one area I drive pays better than most. 

We are not penalized for canceling stacked trips if we cancel before we end the current trip. 

It will however cause the consecutive ride challenge count to reset. Consecutive ride challenge: give 3/5 consecutive rides get $X . XX .


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Haven't taken anybody on left in about 2 years but I know where the cancel button is.


----------



## LehighVince (May 5, 2021)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...



Change the wait time from 5 minutes to 2 or 3 minutes. 5 minutes is way to long.
You can sit there a good 7 minutes for nothing.


----------



## String-Kat (Aug 22, 2021)

I have a “comfort ride” with Uber. With Lyft I don’t have squat. I want my ride upgraded and the $ that go with it. i Hate driving for Lyft because the passengers pay such a cheap fare they think it’s ok to disrespect my car. Stop switching riders, upfront address, fix the text message so custom is first on the list, a better map,


----------



## SunnyTomorrows61 (Aug 12, 2016)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...





ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


Once Lyft reintroduced Shared Ride during this pandemic, I've had to give up driving Lyft because now I'm frustrated and helpless at the app! I drove a sedan. Since we are now not allowed to have riders in our front seat because of the pandemic, my sedan holds less folks. When I get a request for Shared Ride, get to the pickup, the app tells me that there should be 1 passenger. When I arrive at the pickup, the app proceeds to ask me "how many riders are there?", and they have me choose 1, 2, or 3 riders. These passengers have been able to utilize Shared Ride to bring one or two additional riders along because there have not been any consequences for them to cut back to one passenger. Their usual responses, when I let them know they're supposed to be the only passenger is either "I didn't realize that I'm not supposed to have more" or "they'll beg me to let them go this one time." Once I check on the app that there are two or three passengers, the next response from the app is "would you like to cancel or would you like to continue?" While I'm watching these passengers exit their address and come towards my vehicle, I am forced to make a decision to drive off or accept the additional passengers and chance another Shared Ride alert. These folks know they're paying a lower price while adding additional riders-WITH NO CONSEQUENCES. What is the point of Shared Ride if the first passenger has too many? If I click that I accept the additional riders, and while transporting them the app alerts me of another Shared Ride, I cannot pick up any more riders and am FORCED to make a decision to either try cancelling the 2nd ride while on the first one, or drive these first passengers to their destination first (irritated the whole way) and pick up the 2nd Shared Ride passenger after (who most likely has more than one rider). Where I drive, this scenario happens about 70% of the time. I don't drive Lyft anymore because I don't want to be put in this frustrating situation anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

[🤔


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


Can you make my account but more normal ? Because right now my account are set to lose money. My account are less priotized than any drivers around my area . 

I mean this is an insult ...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Unfortunately guys the OP can do NOTHING about money or policy or algorithm. The only thing he will have any effect on is the look and feel of the app.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


Lyft as a company is manipulative, overcontrolling and passive aggressive POS. More than 90% of their passengers are non-tipping ghetto garbage. Most of the time it isn’t worth fishing through 20 minute pick ups for a decent ride. That’s why most of my income these days comes from Uber. There’s nothing Lyft can do to the rap that would make it better unless they show us the passengers destination when they offer us the ride.


----------



## taperjay (10 mo ago)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


Can’t see complete map route, only street by street?


----------



## Hugh grAnt (Jun 13, 2019)

Accepting a profitable trip then having that trip given away to another driver to minimize passenger wait times is at the top of infuriating things Lyft does. It would be nice if I could set it to destination mode while in a trip like Uber. If I get a long trip I definitely want to immediately head back in the direction I came from and not automatically get sucked into taking someone further away from my stomping grounds. The streak bonuses are great but unpredictable and I haven’t had a weekly quest bonus offered in months.


----------



## mchlstwll (10 mo ago)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


My biggest issue with Lyft app is the auto accept when you already have a rider. This is a disservice to both drivers and riders. Many times I have picked up a fare and told I was the second or third driver because the other(s) couldn’t go that far. It isn’t unusual here (So. Bend) to get fares to Ohare International (about 100 miles). Drivers need to know about the ride before accepting. I don’t mind long trips but some drivers just can’t do it. If I could stay busy enough on Uber I probably wouldn’t turn on the Lyft app for that reason alone.


----------



## WayneV (10 mo ago)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


----------



## WayneV (10 mo ago)

Lyft Navigation leaves trailing blue lines along with the navigation path. This is very confusing especially around clover-leaf exits where the forward and trailing blue lines look like a figure-8. Uber drops the blue line behind you as you travel so that the only blue you see is where you are intended to go.


----------



## MKE_Scott (Jun 12, 2018)

You want brutally honest? Just remember, you asked for it.

1. Stop switching driver/passengers because it's convenient. I had 2 "passengers" try to carjack me, so as a result I am selective about what rides I accept. Lyft giving me a passenger because they are now suddenly closer takes that decision out of my hands.

2. Require the passenger's real name. No street names, no bull$hit nicknames, see above for reasons why.

3. Require photo of the passenger's face. Not their dog, some stupid scenic photo, or some wholesome mantra, their face. It's required for drivers, why not passengers. See #1 for reasons why.

4. Start charging passengers for the drive TO them. At least when I get a cancelation 22 min into a 25 minute pick-up it'll make it hurt a bit more for them.

5. Stop continually upping the percentage of the fee that you take. You want more drivers on the roads? Pay us better. I don't want stupid "benefits" at different tiers, I want more money.

6. Get rid of the "no weapons policy". As long as I'm legally able to carry a weapon that is ALL that matters. The criminals aren't going to obey the stupid policy at any rate, so all it does is place drivers at risk. See #1 above.

7. Establish a verified passenger system. A little blue checkmark, etc. to show that the person is "safe".

8. Allow us to contact support, from the app, without having to be in a ride. If I need to actually speak to a human being, I don't necessarily want it to have to be with the current passenger or my next passenger in the car.


----------



## That American (Apr 22, 2021)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...



Stop switching rides stop taking my rides then wait long enough so I don't qualify for the beginning of the streak bonus. You do Know this makes LYFT look the crooks they actually are. Stop taking 50% of my FARES. Stop hiding where I am going,. The GPS doesn't know best. YOUR POS GPS got my right rear window broken the other day. Get rid of the too many taps silliness. I am in the DC area. I need to constantly check and see if your GPS is about to put me right into a traffic jam. because it does that all of the time. It also KNows it's a traffic jam but hey why tell me. WTAF. Dpubl;e the fare minimum paid to the driver. It should be $7.50. At some point all of this is going to come back and bite you in the arse. Tell those morons that.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

I like most of the suggestions here.

Like UBER Does ..... See my drive time that I have left.... vs getting surprised that oh, I am done for the day.

Let me pick from each category like UBER does... If I want Lux, Black Lux and Black Lux XL only without XL, that should be a choice and help me with my acceptance rating

Like UBER if a person order a Lux Black Request and has more than the required people, let them Upgrade or allow the driver to let you know that they picked up more than allowed so they can be charge properly ... Same thing with Lyft and Lyft XL

If you are going to add a ride to my que...Let me know if there is any surge attached and where they are going like an original request.

If a schedule ride is schedule, show it to the upper tier as well, I have never seen any schedule rides for Lux Black or Lux Black XL... until the rides comes in and I hear the voice, this is a scheduled ride

Like UBER does.... Show pickup and drop-off locations at time of request.. "5 min North East" is ok... But it could be better....


----------



## Barmaliny2001 (10 mo ago)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Customer still order 3 when they have 4 people, just saying lol
> Most drivers will take it anyways because no one would WASTE FUEL and refuse pick up.


I don't give a ****, usually, send them to the direction where russian navy ship should go, pay me cancelation fee, or split up.


----------



## Barmaliny2001 (10 mo ago)

Car seats! I'm tired of mom's b***shit: it's just around the corner. No car seat no trip and putting this in the app when I cancel such a trip without waiting 5 minutes and then calling back is ridiculous and a waste of time.


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> I'm confused, if you are an XL, why are you only taking 3 people? The 3 person limit applies to basic rides not XL, I have 3 different friends in my market who do XL and regularly still take 5 riders and leave the passenger seat empty.


Because he said they already are requesting X AND PAY FOR X WHILE GETTING 6 PEOPLE IN BECAUSE THEY ARE CHEAP MOTHER FOKERS
Same thing happen with me all the time is they request black and they are more than three and they have to actually request black XL.
LYFT HAS TO HAVE A WAY FOR DRIVER TO CLICK ON UPDATE PASSENGERS BUTTON OPTION AND THAT WILL ASK THE PASSENGER APP SIDE TO CONSENT TO UPDATE THE NUMBER OF PASSENGERS WITHIN A TIME WINDOW OTHERWISE THE APP WILL AUOTMATICALLY CANCEL THE RIDE to avoid any escalation between two parties


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

SunnyTomorrows61 said:


> Once Lyft reintroduced Shared Ride during this pandemic, I've had to give up driving Lyft because now I'm frustrated and helpless at the app! I drove a sedan. Since we are now not allowed to have riders in our front seat because of the pandemic, my sedan holds less folks. When I get a request for Shared Ride, get to the pickup, the app tells me that there should be 1 passenger. When I arrive at the pickup, the app proceeds to ask me "how many riders are there?", and they have me choose 1, 2, or 3 riders. These passengers have been able to utilize Shared Ride to bring one or two additional riders along because there have not been any consequences for them to cut back to one passenger. Their usual responses, when I let them know they're supposed to be the only passenger is either "I didn't realize that I'm not supposed to have more" or "they'll beg me to let them go this one time." Once I check on the app that there are two or three passengers, the next response from the app is "would you like to cancel or would you like to continue?" While I'm watching these passengers exit their address and come towards my vehicle, I am forced to make a decision to drive off or accept the additional passengers and chance another Shared Ride alert. These folks know they're paying a lower price while adding additional riders-WITH NO CONSEQUENCES. What is the point of Shared Ride if the first passenger has too many? If I click that I accept the additional riders, and while transporting them the app alerts me of another Shared Ride, I cannot pick up any more riders and am FORCED to make a decision to either try cancelling the 2nd ride while on the first one, or drive these first passengers to their destination first (irritated the whole way) and pick up the 2nd Shared Ride passenger after (who most likely has more than one rider). Where I drive, this scenario happens about 70% of the time. I don't drive Lyft anymore because I don't want to be put in this frustrating situation anymore.


When the heck did Lyft bring back shared rides?


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Didn't have a chance to read the whole thread, but know some of these are already mentioned, but I'll second them.

1. Lower the 90% acceptance rate to see drive duration/direction. That's too high. It actually leads me to deny rides I would probably accept IF I could see they were decent length. As in I might do a 10-12 minute pickups if it's a long ride, as it stands every long pickup gets denied. It's a vicious cycle if you don't hit 90%, and it's not worth hitting 90%. 80% might be reasonable. 

2. If ya can, implement long pickup fees. Uber has them nowadays, although they're too low, they're something.

3. NO AUTO ACCEPT NEW RIDES WHEN YOU'RE ON A RIDE. I have to constantly cancel rides many minutes after they're auto added, which is bad experience for the pax... But I'm not doing 20 minute pickups when I'm in a prime spot already on Saturday night. 

4. Make me able to switch to XL only mode. Forcing me to accept regular rides at busy times is nonsense, and I just deny them. 

5. NO more switching riders mid ride, I know this one was mentioned. 

6. Also agree with the person who said Pax or driver needs to be able to automatically upgrade a ride to XL from regular. I don't mind showing up and giving more people rides per trip, but I want to get paid for it. I think some pax try to scam and hope they get a big car, but a lot more are just ordering multiple cars for groups and ware too dumb to figure out whether to order regular or XL, so try to pile in. If I can just upgrade it this is better for all, vs me having to contact support afterwards.

7. Allow drivers to simply call a previous pax through the randomized number system. I can't count the number of times I've found stuff shortly after giving a ride, but it's a huge ordeal to get in touch with the pax. At least allow it for 24 hours or something. Drivers don't have time to be creepers and call pax to harrass them, and pax can report the 1 in 10,000 drivers who do weird stuff like that.

8. Make the online/offline button ALWAYS VISIBLE without sliding anything or clicking on anything etc. Extra motions are dangerous. When I take an uber ride, or just want to go offline or online, it should always be right there. It used to be. 

There's probably more stuff, but I can't think of it right now. A lot of the things mentioned in this thread would be a good start though. A lot of things don't cost Lyft anything, but create goodwill with drivers. Remember to tell the people at Lyft this. They're morons to NOT do stuff that is free to them that makes drivers more happy.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

IMHO the ability to upgrade from X to XL without canceling is the top of the list of things the OP could do. 
This is a _huge_ customer experience issue. 
Remember the poor guy (OP) cannot change policy or money at all.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Atavar said:


> IMHO the ability to upgrade from X to XL without canceling is the top of the list of things the OP could do.
> This is a _huge_ customer experience issue.
> Remember the poor guy (OP) cannot change policy or money at all.


He cannot, but hopefully he'll pass on some such suggestions anyway. If he says "Uhhh, everybody really wants auto accept to end, lower than 90% acceptance to see destination, long pickup fees, etc etc etc" the Lyft people might consider some nominal items that won't cost them much/anything.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

We’ve already been bombarding Lyft with those suggestions through support , Twitter and other venues. 
Lyft has been solid in disregarding driver requests and suggestions.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Atavar said:


> We’ve already been bombarding Lyft with those suggestions through support , Twitter and other venues.
> Lyft has been solid in disregarding driver requests and suggestions.


Yup. But do you know how disconnected high level people at big companies can be? Sometimes they literally never even hear about things you'd think it was impossible for them to not know about. Or they hear it once, when it's been a complaint to CS literally 100,000 times. Or it takes a thoughtful person in the room telling them in a smart way. If I was in a room with top Uber/Lyft execs I could sell them on the idea of changing some of the non monetary things. This guy seems like he actually cares and is thoughtful, so maybe he'll get some stuff to sink in for the execs. 

Or not. Some big companies just make endless mistakes but carry on because of the strength of the general idea/business they have. But bringing it up one more time from yet another source won't hurt anything.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Illini said:


> Here's a list of improvements I'd like to see in the Lyft driver app:
> 
> I want to be able to adjust my existing Destination Filter while I'm on a ride (ie. extend the time of desired destination arrival). At the very least, I'd like to adjust it while stopped at a stoplight.
> Show me my current day earnings while I'm on a ride.
> ...


ALL OF THIS. These really are my biggest annoyances with the app. The solution to wanting to adjust the destination filter is to just hit "last ride," then log back in and adjust the filter. Luckily you can do that on Lyft without losing your streak, unlike the Uber app. As for the rerouting, twice this week I have accepted 30 minute trips only to be rerouted to a much shorter trip. Not cool. 

Lastly, we need to know when the trip is a Veyo trip. And Lyft and Veyo need to coordinate so that the needs of the passenger are accommodated. Last week I went to pick up a person, turns out they were a Veyo and they needed a wheelchair accessible van, not my compact car. Lyft drivers shouldn't be expected to physically help Veyo passengers into and out of the car.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What is the National Gas Price Average and How Does Illinois Compare? Here's a Chart
> 
> 
> As gas prices continue to soar nationwide, where does the national average stand and how does Illinois’ rate compare?
> ...


where to start? Lyft steals our wages. Cancel fees cost passengers $5-$6, drivers only get $2 of that cancel fee. Lyft will offer an express pick up and take all of the extra money from that fare. When passengers choose wait and save pick ups, they think it will take 15-20 minutes to get their ride, but Lyft is tricking the passengers into paying extra, so their driver really arrives in 5 minutes—but then none of the passengers are ready so drivers have to wait. How much do the drivers get paid when they wait you ask? .12 a minute or $7.20 an hour! Below minimum wage! Passengers want me to go through drive thru? Drive thru takes 15 minutes? How much did I make? $1.80. Oh wait, the passengers promised to tip in the app! But they didn’t tip in the app! But maybe they did and Lyft steals tips from their drivers? There’s no transparency!

i could literally go on for hours . . .

implement a national $1 a mile minimum driver rate. .25 a minute. Make a pledge to only take no more than 25% of each fare. Stop making your platform anti-consumer and anti-driver because you don’t know how to handle your corporate finances.


----------



## TeaintheD (Jul 11, 2021)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


Uber terms you how the long trip is and where the destination point is. I can't express how dangerous it is for lyft to send a single female into the worst parts of Detroit at night. 
I will not use lyft again until they make it safer for the drivers. I almost got shot for a $6 ride into gang area because lyft doesn't show us where we're going. 
It's obviously all about the money, screw the people that actually make them the money though.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Yup. But do you know how disconnected high level people at big companies can be? Sometimes they literally never even hear about things you'd think it was impossible for them to not know about. Or they hear it once, when it's been a complaint to CS literally 100,000 times. Or it takes a thoughtful person in the room telling them in a smart way. If I was in a room with top Uber/Lyft execs I could sell them on the idea of changing some of the non monetary things. This guy seems like he actually cares and is thoughtful, so maybe he'll get some stuff to sink in for the execs.
> 
> Or not. Some big companies just make endless mistakes but carry on because of the strength of the general idea/business they have. But bringing it up one more time from yet another source won't hurt anything.


This is why I bring up them driving themselves for 30-90 day's. Like an Under Cover Boss. But they dont' give $h!t. Because they FEEL they are above that of a driver.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> This is why I bring up them driving themselves for 30-90 day's. Like an Under Cover Boss. But they dont' give $h!t. Because they FEEL they are above that of a driver.


The CEO of Lyft did a PR video where he drove a family and they posted on Twitter. I pointed out that he broke the law by transporting a small child without a car seat. They blocked me on Twitter.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I hate Lyft manipulating trip requests way too hard on Lyft Express drivers. 
My wife and friends says the same. 
Its a exploitation . 
Who wants to drive 60-70 ride a week to make just $400 ? C'mon.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

It’s Saint Patrick’s Day and Lyft is charging passengers high rates and only passing on a bonus of $2 to the drivers, all while maintaining that they are “brokers” and not responsible for anything that happens on the ride.

it’s wage theft and a mountain of lies.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I have refused to drive for the past two hours and will continue to do so because I’m not gonna make money for these ****ing thieves. I’m here for me not for them. I am the small business they are just a ****ing broker. They can ****ing burn in hell. I truly hope they all die of cancer.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It’s Saint Patrick’s Day and Lyft is charging passengers high rates and only passing on a bonus of $2 to the drivers, all while maintaining that they are “brokers” and not responsible for anything that happens on the ride.
> 
> it’s wage theft and a mountain of lies.
> View attachment 648730
> ...


I don't think they're doing priority pickups in my area... But if they're doing that, and charging that much extra, and not passing any of it on to the drivers... That's par for the course... But also total bullshit. I haven't been on here much for a long time, so I'm sure I've missed out on a bunch of stuff. Heck, i don't even know if Uber is still experimenting with their Favorite Driver feature, which would be totally awesome.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Ballard_Driver said:


> I don't think they're doing priority pickups in my area... But if they're doing that, and charging that much extra, and not passing any of it on to the drivers... That's par for the course... But also total bullshit. I haven't been on here much for a long time, so I'm sure I've missed out on a bunch of stuff. Heck, i don't even know if Uber is still experimenting with their Favorite Driver feature, which would be totally awesome.


Actually, DERP. Favorite Driver option would be a HUGE app feature. I think Uber abandoned their experiment, at least in my area. It showed in app, in a really hidden way, for barely a couple weeks as far as I could tell. But everybody would love it.

They could set it up as either an extra cost option, or just as a nice feature passengers AND drivers would love.

I have passengers ask all the time if there is a way to get me again, because I'm awesome. I tell them there is no way to have a preferred driver, and to complain to Uber/Lyft about not having such an obvious feature.

Basically you could give pax a top 5 or 10 list of favs, it would send the ride request to said drivers in order of preference if they have it set to use preferred drivers first. Simple. Send it to drivers who are told it's a pax that favorited them, and they accept or not, if not it goes down the list or to regular drivers that are closest as it is now. 

It costs nothing, but it does a few things... Passengers like having drivers they like. So it's a plus for pax. If it was national it could be a selling point in ads even, at least until Uber inevitably copies it. For drivers it encourages even better behavior, especially if the feature was charged for and meant more money. But even without extra cost good drivers would have incentive to be better because they'd be getting rides when bad drivers had nothing going on. I know for a fact I'd make WAY more money, because a lot of people would favorite me. I'd probably never have a slow night again. Heck, I might even give pax water bottles and stuff if every night was a "good night."

This is a good one to push for if you want to do something big with the app update that will wow management.


----------



## Bruce Poli (10 mo ago)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


Last day I ever did ride share was when I realized that Uber took 70% of one of my fares. 
I still take Uber rides and just about every driver is a recent immigrant to this country. Once they wise up ride share will go where it should go. 
**** both Uber and Lyft. **** your app. **** any company that takes advantage of workers like these two pieces of shit do. I rent electric scooters whenever I can. This technology hopefully will also help to send these scumbags where they belong.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Actually, DERP. Favorite Driver option would be a HUGE app feature. I think Uber abandoned their experiment, at least in my area. It showed in app, in a really hidden way, for barely a couple weeks as far as I could tell. But everybody would love it.
> 
> They could set it up as either an extra cost option, or just as a nice feature passengers AND drivers would love.
> 
> ...


It is sort of almost there. If you and the pax both rate each other 5 stars you will have an affinity for each other and be paired more often than random pairs or lesser ratings.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Actually, DERP. Favorite Driver option would be a HUGE app feature. I think Uber abandoned their experiment, at least in my area. It showed in app, in a really hidden way, for barely a couple weeks as far as I could tell. But everybody would love it.
> 
> They could set it up as either an extra cost option, or just as a nice feature passengers AND drivers would love.
> 
> ...


Nice in theory but if I'm 45 minutes away from where a rider that "favorited" me is, on UberX/Lyft basic I'm not driving that far for a 10-15 minute trip. 

Plus if I'm in the middle of a trip they'd have to wait until I was done.

I'm guessing they quietly dropped it because in theory it sounded good but in execution it didn't work as designed.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

I am sick of all the changes, I'm driving and I don't want to have to worry about the app changing on me all the time. Stop changing the app so much, keep it stable and compatible. Keep It Simple, Stable.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Actually, DERP. Favorite Driver option would be a HUGE app feature. I think Uber abandoned their experiment, at least in my area. It showed in app, in a really hidden way, for barely a couple weeks as far as I could tell. But everybody would love it.
> 
> They could set it up as either an extra cost option, or just as a nice feature passengers AND drivers would love.
> 
> ...


They abandoned it because it’s a dumb idea. I have had literally hundreds of pax ask me to be their favorite driver but 99% do short rides that aren’t worth driving across the city for. The other 1% are my regulars mostly outside the app.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Another to add to my list.

The HELP section, or lack there of several area's.

So today I complete a Streak 3 for 15$ It doesn't show up like usual, by getting notified right after the third trip is completed. 
There is no place other than, Did this solve the problem ? Yes or No. 
I tried all three trips in different variations only to end up at the same place Yes or No? 

So unless they fix this I'm out 15$ for a Streak bonus. .


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Another to add to my list.
> 
> The HELP section, or lack there of several area's.
> 
> ...


No, you pick a safety concern and when you get to a person have them transfer to the right department.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I see although I accepted the trip at 3:15 I didn't start it until 3:31. So I'm out.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well I see although I accepted the trip at 3:15 I didn't start it until 3:31. So I'm out.


That shouldn't matter. "Accept or pick up your first ride during the bonus times."


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lol, you gave him too much feedback, he was planning to fix a couple of things not half the broken shit in the app.


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Grand Lake said:


> Have we been catfished? The OP's followup questions seem to demonstrate an almost total lack of knowledge about the app and the driver experience.


I have not worked on rideshare before and I do not work for Lyft currently. My background is more product design related and I'm here to gather feedback on the driver app to present to them.


----------



## ShylyAdmired (10 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Lyft as a company is manipulative, overcontrolling and passive aggressive POS. More than 90% of their passengers are non-tipping ghetto garbage. Most of the time it isn’t worth fishing through 20 minute pick ups for a decent ride. That’s why most of my income these days comes from Uber. There’s nothing Lyft can do to the rap that would make it better unless they show us the passengers destination when they offer us the ride.


Are uber riders more likely to tip you? Or you just get more rides from them


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Are uber riders more likely to tip you? Or you just get more rides from them


Lyft riders and Uber riders are, by and large, interchangeable. 

If Lyft is more expensive than Uber, they order Uber and vice-versa. 

There's very little loyalty or "brand awareness" since on Lyft rides they'll be on the phone and say "I'm in an Uber".


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Are uber riders more likely to tip you? Or you just get more rides from them


On a percentage basis, I get twice the number of tips from Uber riders than from Lyft riders.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Are uber riders more likely to tip you? Or you just get more rides from them


Overall I get tips from Uber pax more often than lyft pax. Because of the less frequent tips, increased likelihood of short rides and lack of surge/bonuses, I don’t do many lyft rides any more.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Atavar said:


> It is sort of almost there. If you and the pax both rate each other 5 stars you will have an affinity for each other and be paired more often than random pairs or lesser ratings.


Even if they're actually doing that, it's not enough to swing things any real amount. The whole 3 stars and you never get them again thing is the same.

Why? Because almost everybody always gives 5 stars. On Lyft I get maybe a literal couple non 5 stars a year, my longer term Uber rating swings between 4.95 and 4.98. Maybe for bad drivers it makes a difference, but for the decent on up drivers it wouldn't do much.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

New2This said:


> Nice in theory but if I'm 45 minutes away from where a rider that "favorited" me is, on UberX/Lyft basic I'm not driving that far for a 10-15 minute trip.
> 
> Plus if I'm in the middle of a trip they'd have to wait until I was done.
> 
> I'm guessing they quietly dropped it because in theory it sounded good but in execution it didn't work as designed.


Dude, there are easy ways to work around all of that while still offering the benefits. For one, their system could simply not send it to you if you're over normal pickup distances away. It could tell you how long their trip was. It could even exclude favorited rides from your acceptance rate. It could send it or not send it to you if you were on a ride.

You could very easily create the system so it is sensible, but still gives pax the option. It's not like people would get their A #1 driver every time, but it could increase the odds dramatically. In my town where I drive now, I'd bet my life I've been downtown 100s of times when somebody would have had me on their favorites list, but because somebody else was 50 feet closer or whatever it went to them.

This last weekend was slow for me... If this feature existed I'd bet anything it wouldn't have been. I just had 2 pax I've had a lot of times for the first time in months. I would have probably received many rides from them in between these 2 times if favorites existed. 

You have to think of how it could easily work, not how their poorly executed limited test run worked.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Rideshare Dude said:


> They abandoned it because it’s a dumb idea. I have had literally hundreds of pax ask me to be their favorite driver but 99% do short rides that aren’t worth driving across the city for. The other 1% are my regulars mostly outside the app.


Read my post above this. It's NOT a bad idea. It's a brilliant idea, and it would be better for drivers than anybody else. 

I had around 50% down time last weekend. I would have probably been busy the whole time with a favorites option. Short rides or not, it's better than sitting there making nothing. And there's no reason you couldn't get the ride info up front to determine if you wanted to accept it. As I said above, they could even give you a get out of jail free card for declining far away pickups for riders who favorited you. 

On the flip side, I have a lot of pax who do pretty nice rides, both long and short ones. One guy lives just outside downtown, and goes downtown all the time. It's a short and sweet ride that leaves me in a prime spot to get another ride instantly. Another lady does a long drive to a popular bar in a suburb where I usually get rides. In any event, your favorited rides would likely be the same mix of good and bad as any other rides, the only difference is you'd be getting requests when others were getting nothing.

Keep in mind this isn't "You must accept this ride or die!" it's "Hey, here's a ride that should go to somebody else who is a bit closer, and we literally don't have a ride that should be going to you right now anyway, but we're throwing it your way because the pax likes you." If you don't see the value in that, you need to think harder. 

This feature would make slow nights virtually non existent for really good drivers. If every night was a good night, like I was clearing high $300s to $400+ every single night (bear in mind I usually only work 8ish hour shifts), sheeeeeet I'd put in more hours.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It’s Saint Patrick’s Day and Lyft is charging passengers high rates and only passing on a bonus of $2 to the drivers, all while maintaining that they are “brokers” and not responsible for anything that happens on the ride.
> 
> it’s wage theft and a mountain of lies.
> View attachment 648730
> ...


I understand. That 2 to 4 dollar bonus crap is the norm here in OKC. Lyft is king here because most of the clientele is ghetto garbage of all races nationalities gender and age groups. Lyft's Consecutive Ride Bonus Streaks and Ride Challenges are a joke because with the Streaks Lyft penalizes you for cancelling a ride; if you do it during a Streak you lose the Streak money bonus, which is bulls*** and unlike Uber, where you meet the Quest whether you cancel rides or not. All drivers know, as does Uber and Lyft, that you are to cancel any ride where stupid ghetto "mothers" don't provide car seats/booster seats for their infants and toddlers, then begin cursing you out calling the driver everything but a child of God...OR the hot-in-the-a** 13-year old taking the "ride of shame" or the ill-mannered ghetto customer who reeks of cigarettes/weed/crack or what have you and starts flirting with you inappropriately or asking if they can smoke in your vehicle. Stupid customers that violate drivers get chance after chance to do this because Lyft is too liberal about being inclusive of the community and all that other politically correct gibberish while stressing how people violate policies of respect and safety. If we are the independent contractors you harp that we are, come down hard on these disrespectful customers like you do the drivers. In my vehicle, if you want to play stupid games, you will win stupid prizes. Disrespect me? I'm dropping you off at a safe establishment, you WILL pay me for my leg and GTFO...1 star goes without saying AND I'm reporting you to the rideshare company. Facts.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

New2This said:


> Lyft riders and Uber riders are, by and large, interchangeable.
> 
> If Lyft is more expensive than Uber, they order Uber and vice-versa.
> 
> There's very little loyalty or "brand awareness" since on Lyft rides they'll be on the phone and say "I'm in an Uber".


I poll my riders once in a while on that subject and the vast majority of riders say they have less problems with Lyft. Take in to consideration that I only drive in the suburbs. I still have riders starting the conversation about it.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Illini said:


> On a percentage basis, I get twice the number of tips from Uber riders than from Lyft riders.


If I'm not mistaken you primarily drive in Chicago or close surrounding suburbs. Am I correct?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

CheepShot said:


> If I'm not mistaken you primarily drive in Chicago or close surrounding suburbs. Am I correct?


Primarily in the SW and West suburbs.


----------



## TomWatkins (9 mo ago)

ShylyAdmired said:


> Hello lovely folks of this sub,
> 
> I'm consulting for Lyft as part of an effort to make the Drivers app to make it better.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomWatkins (9 mo ago)

I would love it if both apps would make sure that the riders agree to conditions that we drivers are required to obey, such as: NO OPEN ALCOHOL; No babies without child restraints; No unaccompanied minors; No extra riders.
AND CUSTOMIZE the list to each operating territory to fit the local laws.
AT THIS TIME Uber requires a rider to certify that they are wearing a mask before will request a driver. The same could be done for all the above requirements.
_THANKS_


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TomWatkins said:


> I would love it if both apps would make sure that the riders agree to conditions that we drivers are required to obey, such as: NO OPEN ALCOHOL; No babies without child restraints; No unaccompanied minors; No extra riders.
> AND CUSTOMIZE the list to each operating territory to fit the local laws.
> AT THIS TIME Uber requires a rider to certify that they are wearing a mask before will request a driver. The same could be done for all the above requirements.
> _THANKS_


TLDR: The great majority of riders don't violate TOS. As a result, Uber/Lyft won't want to create additional friction just because a small percentage of riders may violate the TOS.

Full answer with solution:
The riders already agree to the TOS (yes - we know most don't read in full nor would they remember it).

Validating the information above that you request is a point of friction Uber/Lyft will not want to introduce. They only do it for masks because it's "temporary" and it is an issue that applies to 100% of the riders/rides. The other items you mention are infrequent issues when you consider the mass number of rides offered. Most riders don't have a drink with them, most rides don't require child seats, most rides are not unaccompanied minors, most rides don't have a front seat pax, etc.

If you seriously feel it's an issue in your market (or with the rides you are assigned) I'd suggest using Text Replacement (iPhone's name - not sure what Android calls it). Type a full list of every rule you want to point out as a Text Replacement. Something like:

_*Auto-text from Uber* Please be aware of the Uber TOS, including but not limited to: [LIST RULES HERE]. Riders not following Uber TOS are subject to cancellation and fees. If you are unable to comply with Uber TOS please cancel your ride request._

Text the pax using the Text Replacement function (name it UTOS or something similarly unique and quick to type). Not every pax will read the text, and many will see it and ignore - but you can always refer to it if rider gets pissy and denies knowledge of the TOS.

That said - my personal opinion is that being a stickler with this type of notice from the get-go is not a good way to start off the ride. Same with posting rules on the window or inside the car as I've seen some drivers do. In my experience 95%+ of the riders follow TOS (maskless and front seat pax does skew this number downward, however). Do you really want 95% of your pax to see that text when only 5% of your pax are violators? That's also why Uber decided not to do an in-app validation notice.

NOTE: I'm in Las Vegas where we have very strict rules/laws about pickup and dropoff locations (violations can result in fines and/or being banned from a property/group of properties). I _DO_ send a notice to all my airport passengers to direct them to the pickup area (+ confirm the correct Terminal) and I let them know I'll text them with a parking space row/number to meet me (we are required to pick up in a parking space). Before I did that, 30%-50% of my airport pax were at the wrong terminal, wrong pickup area, lost, etc. The text applies to all pax and it is a benefit to the pax. I also do the same at many of our hotels/casinos - we must pickup in designated pickup areas. So I send a confirmation text upon accepting the ride just to notify them of the correct pickup location. Again, this info applies to all pax at the location and many appreciate the info because it gives them time to get to the proper location. It doesn't work 100% of the time, but it's saved a lot of no-shows and upset pax.

Do what works best for you, but I don't anticipate Uber/Lyft adding this functionality.


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Over 100 posts. This has now become a therapy session.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

4848 said:


> Over 100 posts. This has now become a therapy session.


Now? Therapy session started at post #2


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Meanwhile, OP hasn’t said a peep in weeks.

My bet is OP was interviewing with Lyft for an internship/job and thought he’d be on top of things by bringing a whole list of “ideas” to his interview to show how much value he has out of the gate.

Any real consultant (or employee) looking for proper feedback on app issues would have commissioned a survey or research group. Taking a cross section of new and old drivers, successful and struggling drivers, etc. Looking for commonalities of reported concerns, etc. Going to an internet discussion forum doesn’t really provide the type of widespread feedback that’s worth spending significant resources on.


----------



## bugsybug (Apr 6, 2021)

Tnasty said:


> I love it,we treat you like dirt but how can we make it better.lol


Do a Dropbox where I can see turn by turn directions instead of following the stupid directions lyft gives especially picking up riders. Sometimes the 10 minutes pickup can be 5 minutes if you have a Dropbox. Some directions are totally unnecessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Rider flags aren't renewing to zero at all even after 100 trips without any rider flags. Its total bogus. Lyft suggest that you can dispute rider's flag . But in actuality driver can not dispute at all . Plus , it isn't renewing after 100 trips. It is completely contradicting . That shows its frame work wasn't overseered at all . 
So basically , Lyft or Lyft's under contracted driver discipline team can send any rogue agents to disguised as a riders then able to rate targeted drivers on rider's flag then force drivers into deactivations .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lyft or Lyft's under contracted driver discipline team can send any rogue agents to disguised as a riders then able to rate targeted drivers on rider's flag then force drivers into deactivations .


So you think Lyft has a "secret shopper" type of program where, if they want to get rid of a driver they'll send someone to the area the driver's in, order a ride then flag that ride? 

That's WAAAAAAAAAY too much expense and work. If they want you gone, they have some Cheetos eating neckbeard in SF (or maybe Bangalore) send you a "your access to the platform has been permanently removed" email.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

When you get a medical trip last week, that the pick up is 44 minutes away. And being nice to call them to ask to cancel, there were two other drivers closer, * then I lost the direction and minute trip info. *All because I'm being nice.

Shouldn't the Algo be capped at 20 minutes ?

Then yesterday a two hr trip that ends in the middle of the desert, about half way between Indio, CA. and Blythe, CA. off I-10. I'd be lucky if there is even gas station out there. Perhaps I'd end up Burried there. 
But the guy looked legit, said was going to work and his boss did the request. Course he wasn't happy and said he wouldn't cancel. I said ok, then drove off. I couldn't figure out how to cancel it until the timer zeroed out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

New2This said:


> So you think Lyft has a "secret shopper" type of program where, if they want to get rid of a driver they'll send someone to the area the driver's in, order a ride then flag that ride?
> 
> That's WAAAAAAAAAY too much expense and work. If they want you gone, they have some Cheetos eating neckbeard in SF (or maybe Bangalore) send you a "your access to the platform has been permanently removed" email.


No... not really.

ENGNEERs/ coders are using drivers like a free shuttles. And for exchange they gives feed backs reviews about it's drivers. But that's only a surface ...
They also utilize drivers to bring their favorite sex escorts to deliver to their houses for exchange for the reviews . If they wishes they can literally make targeted drivers as their stress balls a punching bag .
They can match up any drivers as they wishes since it's their play grounds called " system" and theyve got a behind the curtain agreements with it's ENGNEER team leader to close his or her eyes like tossing empty coffee paper cup into the trash. When specialized team try to change its malpractices and unfair treatments if it's getting too out of hands but then they don't have proper knowledges to take a really look into Pandora's box called " system" but only to rely on ENGNEER team leader to start a reviews but he or she also has dark private/ coworker agreements with his/ her staffs so nothing gets improved or modified into better. They are simply on so e what striking in different levels ... You see ?
Basically , it's free range chicken farm going on. No body over sees it nobody gets fired for it. On top on that , they are accepting other rideshare companys staffs briberies perhaps .Or perhaps , two both company relying that one undercontracted company to do disciplinary actions over to check up on any drivers and creating it's jobs by just making up total bogus stories so they can raise numbers up on a files to show . Hope not but they might be the one conducting every malicious activities harassments / Hazing towards all alone!!!
You think it's conspiracy theory ?lol 😆 Well , you can say anything you want but the patterns are pretty sane as both companies and trip patterns also . My algorithms readings ( which is far more advanced than their systems and years of trip Histories shows it's totally connected.
C'mon now , UBER, Facebook , Twitter, YouTube , IG, TikTok, you name it . Oh don't forget Lyft drivers advisory ... They aren't even independent to begin with and it's exist with in a Lyft website.... Lol
Its just there as a shields against it's drivers. Buy some times before its get too big of issues.
Incident Safty teams ? Hello ? They are the one try to put lids on everything before its get too big of a deal to the public ! Even drivers are in a danger of life midst of life threatening situations when we really need help for our life !!
Oops , sidetracked ... 😒
So? what's the connections between eachothers ? For instance , Many of them knows each other's in every dive bars in SF California ! What do you expect ? As they are blindfolded like a race track hoses ? They are totally separated with real professional integrity ?

Naw. not really.

I give you a good example . I had an arguments with an YouTube commentator . You know under the video you can make a little comments.... And anyone can reply on each . Well this dude and me , We had an bit of disagreements on one stuff.
Next thing I know from other State in big wide The United States of America ! ... The dude is in my car. In my state, same time same town . And knows I am the guy who commented against him on YouTube comments section which is actually "Anonymous" sign in name that I'm using obviously. but no longer . For some reasons he know who I am and who the exactly made a reply comments . How ? Well , you do need YouTube staff , Uber/ Lyft staff , manipulating trip requests to be around his vicinity , etc . Look ? Isnt that intentional?
Do you really thinks it's gonna cost them too much ? Do you really thinks it's not just a swipe of fingers on mouse to set that up ? 
Do you really thinks no one is enjoying two human cock cage fight with in my car ?

Do you really think that's " So coincidental " ?

Then I think someone is out of their mind here.
They are just cruel losers. A group of cruel Narcissists . Animal abuser or totally opposite. Lives animals but hates other humans as less value entities. They enjoys how far people can go under suffering or even ultimately death . That how much cruel Narcissists they are. High on somethin' you can say too . Like so pumped up arrogant entitled group of individuals ganging up to make people to make less money and suffer . 
WAKE UP ! Or Are you waaay too easy gullible individuals ?









What is Uber's Trip Radar?


Recently, Uber rolled out a variety of features for drivers, including upfront pricing, ride rebalancing – and trip radar. Trip radar seems to have been introduced to discourage drivers from...




therideshareguy.com


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

bugsybug said:


> Do a Dropbox where I can see turn by turn directions instead of following the stupid directions lyft gives especially picking up riders. Sometimes the 10 minutes pickup can be 5 minutes if you have a Dropbox. Some directions are totally unnecessary.


They have no intention in improving anything.The pinky swear might as well been the middle finger!


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Restore TomTom compatibility.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

The fact that they don't you cancel like Uber does. Uber doesn't complain when you cancel, Lyft will suspend you every five seconds for cancelling.

Makes me only want to do scheduled rides for Lyft until I get my rate down.

Some pickups aren't safe and some people I don't want in my car.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Shakur said:


> The fact that they don't you cancel like Uber does. Uber doesn't complain when you cancel, Lyft will suspend you every five seconds for cancelling.
> 
> Makes me only want to do scheduled rides for Lyft until I get my rate down.
> 
> Some pickups aren't safe and some people I don't want in my car.


Lack of “unsafe pickup” as an option for Lyft really shows that Lyft has no regard for driver safety. They don’t even pretend.
Either way - this thread is just a dumping ground now. OP disappeared and was never going to be able to do anything anyway. I’m sure they were just interviewing for an internship or job and thought they’d bring “driver friendly” ideas to the table. Lyft doesn’t want that kind of person working for them anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

LMAO UBER OR LYFT ! BOTH SAMETHING !
ITS JUST BAD !
THEY AREN'T FAIR ! THEY ARNT TREATING EACH DRIVERS EQUAL !
THEY MANIPULATING TRIP MATCH UPS !
THEY KNOW WHATS GOING ON WITH YOUR PHONE AND WHAT YOU DO WITH YOUR PHONE EVEN YOUR BANK STATEMENT ! C'MON ITS LIKE MALICIOUS OLD NEIGHWHORE TALKING CRAPs ABOUT EVERY INCHES OF YOUR MOVEMENTS & EVERYTHING ! JUST EXISTING ON THIS EARTH IS BAD EVEN ! AND THEY THINKS EARTH IS FLAT MY GOD ! I'M SICK OF DRIVERS LIKE ME GETTING SENSELESS HAZING AND HARASSMENTS !
Many of us are sick and tired of being a Chris Rock ! LMAO 🤣


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Im going to love the day when we get FRTSA passed and you app companies must pay 80 percent of fare charged to customer to a driver and also the mileage rate goes to 1.25 and the minimum payout on any ride to driver is 7 dollars. This will get rid of the bus crowd and losers and provide us money for maintenance on vehicles.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

This kind of tardiness makes us mad. 
Look how long it is taking ...? 
And they hasn't even replying ... 
For an hour already....🤬
They takes money saying it's service fees but they aren't even giving service back !!


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

Here’s one for the future, Lyft: please do not follow in Uber’s skid marks and start the upfront pricing bull****. 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Lyft needs to raise cleaning fees price .
$150 ain't cut it.

Due to recent rising up price hike drivers needs $200 for cleaning fees. 👍


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Emergency support .
When Drivers in a critical situation It supposed to connect to local authorities to get a help . Well that's it supposed to be. but with Lyft it actually there to buy more time instead of actual really helping drivers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Stop that Bait and Switch scam 
$55+ bonus 
45 min trip 
20 min to pick up 

After you completed it's trip I ve got only $20 bonus. 
If anyone experienced same trick by Lyft 
Report to DAC Driver's Adversely Council 


https://dac.splashthat.com/



Also I'd tell FTC about this Lyft practice .


----------



## SGorgonio760 (Jun 1, 2020)

Grand Lake said:


> Make the pax specify the number of riders when ordering the ride. The screen the pax sees that confirms the ordered ride should have this number displayed in a huge ****ing font -- it should take up half the screen. Give drivers the ability to report if the pax tried to exceed this number, and, if the driver went ahead and did the ride for the correct number, any negative rating the pax gives is deemed presumptively retaliatory and does not count toward the driver's overall rating.
> 
> Let me send a message to the pax that I compose, at any time.
> 
> ...





Ballard_Driver said:


> 7. Allow drivers to simply call a previous pax through the randomized number system. I can't count the number of times I've found stuff shortly after giving a ride, but it's a huge ordeal to get in touch with the pax. At least allow it for 24 hours or something. Drivers don't have time to be creepers and call pax to harrass them, and pax can report the 1 in 10,000 drivers who do weird stuff like that.
> 
> 8. Make the online/offline button ALWAYS VISIBLE without sliding anything or clicking on anything etc. Extra motions are dangerous. When I take an uber ride, or just want to go offline or online, it should always be right there. It used to be.


*These two in particular I agree with 100% !! (& haven’t seen yet mentioned)…I LOVE THESE TWO:
YES, A way to contact previous PAX —- A-N-D — A simplified ALWAYS VISIBLE online/offline status indicator!!!! *


----------



## SGorgonio760 (Jun 1, 2020)

SGorgonio760 said:


> *These two in particular I agree with 100% !! (& haven’t seen yet mentioned)…I LOVE THESE TWO:
> YES, A way to contact previous PAX —- A-N-D — A simplified ALWAYS VISIBLE online/offline status indicator!!!! *


*Also that one about the blaring alarm to make cancellations more apparent & obvious!! (Like in a cockpit when auto-pilot disengages!) — a audible ‘WHOOP, WHOOP’ or quick klaxon to get the drivers attention!*


----------

